# Favorite Android Apps



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm always looking for new things to try, so I though it would be great to share your favorite apps for Android phones.

Have an Android phone? What are your favorite apps?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the Verizon Motorola Droid and love it, especially after adding *Apps Organizer by Fabio Collini*. This app lets you add labels to each installed app, and then you can add folders for ALL LABELS or the desired labels to your home screens, making it so much easier to quickly access what I want to run, taking up very little real estate.

Here are the other free apps I'm running ...

_*Apps*_
*DocRunner* -- lets you display the Droid screen as if it was in the docking cradle
*NoteEverything* -- Very easy to use and organize your notes
*OI Shopping* -- Manage multiple shopping lists, easy to reset for your next visit to the stores
*Shuffle* -- Project Manager

_*Multimedia
*_ *PhoneFlicks* -- Access your Netflix account, browse, add, remove
*PicSay* -- Enhance your pictures with captions, hats, banners, etc.

_*Passwords*_
*OI Safe* -- Store and encrypt your passwords

_*Reference Tools*_
*ColorDict* -- great dictionary with add-on packs for thesaurus and other reference tools
*Compass, DGT Compass, Marine Compass* -- Various compasses
*Google SkyMap* -- awesome for stargazers. Displays horizon line and constellations, matching your movements as you move your phone

_*Shopping*_
*Amazon.com* -- Lets you use the camera to scan barcodes and look up prices at Amazon
*Tip Calc* -- Includes splits and tip rate changes

_*Social*_
*EboBirthday* -- Lets you create a widget showing the name, date and days until birthdays and anniversaries
*SMS Unread Count* -- adds a count of unread messages to the the messaging widget

*Tools
Astro* -- File manager
*OI File Manager* -- Not sure which one I like better yet
*Ultimate Stopwatch* -- What it says!

_*Travel*_
*Car Mode* -- turns on the speaker automatically for incoming calls (makes it hands-free)
*Places Directory* -- Excellent Google app, easy to find any type of business based on your current location
*DC Metro* -- map of the DC metro system
*NYC Subway* -- map of the NYC subway system


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

The only app I have installed so far is Pandora and I think I will try Sunday Ticket out this Sunday on my phone as well.


----------



## ElmoreT (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had the T-Mobile MyTouch for a little over a month now and love it.

Favorite apps:

Ringdroid - create ringtones from your MP3s.

PingDroid - droid version for www.ping.fm to update social networking sites.

Speaking of which, I've downloaded the droid versions of Facebook and MySpace.

And, on the subject of Facebook, the app SyncMyPix will pull down photos of all of your Facebook friends and load them into your Contacts/Address Book.

SportsTap - set up favorite teams and get score alerts.

Documents To Go - opens Word and Excel files.

Shazam - listens to music source (radio station, for example) and returns the name/artist of the song being played.

Pandora - create custom streaming 'radio station'.

Where - restaurant reviews, local news, weather, etc.

Weather Channel app.

And, for wasting time: Uno, Coloroid, Sudoku Free, Useless Facts.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I've installed so many it's difficult to know where to start but here are a few:

Talk To Me: Speak (or type in) a phrase and Droid wii translate it (spoken!) into Spanish, French, Italian or German. Works pretty well.

Layar: Augmented Reality Browser. I haven't had a lot of time to play with this but it looks really cool. You hold the phone up and the display has the camera view on it with a Grid overlayed. You can add filters that will tag places like restaraunts, appartments for rent, etc. and give you distance to them along with link to web site, call the location, etc.

Dolpin Browser: adds pinch-zoom and some other nice features to Web Browsing, it's now my defualt browser.

Weather Channel Widget: I like that it will alert you for severe weather approaching, etc.

Radar Now: Another weather app that very simply finds your location and displays and animated doppler radar for that location.

Contact Owner: Lets you put a message on the Locked Screen for how to contact you if you lose your phone.

Pro Zoom Camera: Replaces the standard camera app - adds more filters, and just works better IMHO.

Movies (from Flixster): remembers your fav theaters and provides showtimes, previews, etc.

Walkie Talkie ($4): Lets you do PTT like messages with others with the same client without using SMS or MMS messages. Can send to multiple people or just one to one.

Car Mode: quick way to put the phone in a mode where the speakerphone is automatically on when you answer a call. Nice if you are using the car dock and hopefully a feature they add to the base OS so it automatically switches without user intervention.

Robo Defense: A free, simple, fun time waster (some may call this a "crapper game" but games last too long for that.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks bobukcat ... I will definitely check a few of those apps out.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Just the Sunday Ticket one for me. I love it. Watched games on my phone the last 2 weeks when away from the house.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I forgot to mention Missed Call: it lets you customize the notifications for events like missed calls (surprise!), text messages, etc. It can even change the color of the notification LED to colors I had no idea it would do (purple, pink, etc.) for certain notifications. It's nice to look at it and see a blinking purple LED and know that means you missed a call instead of just the green for everything and you have to check the notification bar to see exactly what it was.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I found another one today called Evernote, it is not available in the market yet but you can download it (Beta) from their site. It allows you to take voice, picture and text notes and sync them to a website. You can also search your notes by tags or text. It's pretty cool that I can create a voice note and then log-in to the site on my PC and access that audio later.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Has anyone tried CompanionLink to sync Outlook contacts and calendar to Google contacts/calendar?


----------

